# Akios...



## Tommy

555 and 666w Shuttles are IN STOCK!!

I fished the 666w for a week and was very impressed with it. Casts GREAT and judging from how well it will pull on a snag I'd say the drag is great too... 

Thats as close as I got to a big drum...lol. Did land a nice 29" puppy though and lots of bluefish.

Tommy


----------



## RocknReds

What is your opinion on the 555?


----------



## Tommy

Will have a report coming soon on the 555.

Tommy


----------



## mtbrider

Nice, might have to add to my collection. Anyway you can get a side by side comparison picture?


----------



## Tommy

Hera ya go...

http://i310.photobucket.com/albums/kk438/Castpro1/IMGP0316.jpg

Tommy


----------



## luckyOC

nice, what is the 666w? that one defiantly caught my eye


----------



## Tommy

The 666w Shuttle is a sweet reel. I fished it for 9 days, hoping to get a big drum but it just wasn't my week. The line capacity is between a 656 and a 757. Holds 330 yrds of 15 lb test or 275 of 20.


----------



## crumbe

will the two new ones be priced about the same as the 656 shuttle??


----------



## Tommy

For now the price is the same on all 3 shuttles, 555, 656 and 666w.

249.99

Tommy


----------



## crumbe

Thanks Tommy


----------



## Jason

So the 666w holds as much 20lb line as a abu 7000 in a 6500 class reel?


----------



## Tommy

The stated capacity (on the box) says it does. I haven't measured but I think it is pretty close. Last fall it quickly became my go to drum reel. Great capacity and casts like a 6500 class reel..... 

Tommy


----------



## Jason

Thats awesome, but couldnt they have come up with a more christian friendly model number?


----------



## Tommy

Jason said:


> Thats awesome, but couldnt they have come up with a more christian friendly model number?


I gave that feedback...


----------



## solid7

Jason said:


> Thats awesome, but couldnt they have come up with a more christian friendly model number?


If it's as good as Tommy says, it might just be a hell of a caster... So there might be some logic to the number.


----------

